# Maroc Telecom 3G Dongle - Easy to Understand Guide



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

There was lots of conflicting information around before we went to Morocco so we've written a little about our Maroc Telecom Dongle in the hope that it makes things easier for others.

We have been here for 10 days and even when passing through the desert have always had a HSDPA reception, usually a full 5 bars. As you drive around Morocco there are lots of new red and white telephone masts and we use our dongle on our dashboard mounted laptop while driving.

We would recommend taking a 3m USB extension cable and putting the dongle on the roof our up against a roof light make a big difference to the speed / signal when used inside the van.

http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/01/morocco-3g-internet-dongle-maroc.html

There is currently (Jan '11) a 'double topup' offer where if you buy a top up card 100dhm gets you a 200dhm card, meaning a further months internet is just £7.50.

We've met a couple of people with the Meditel dongle who have not had as good reception in places where we have. The pricing / usage structure for Meditel is slightly different - but we have explained this on our blog.

We re-broadcast the connection using our Laptops built in Wifi so that we can use other devices such as an iPad, Kindle and Mobile Phone (for Skype etc) all from the same device.

Salam alikom!


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

...Our experience has been the same ...THIS year Maroc Telecom gives the best coverage ( here at Agadir anyway ) ..previously we have changed provider each year as thing s are always in a state of flux here in Maroc.......sorry not to have met up with you both Addie...maybe next time ??


Jenny


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Now on our 4th year using maroc telecom 3g. It seems faster & stronger coverage everywhere this year, maybe as previously
we used our old unlocked 3 network dongle & just bought the Sim. This year the price included the dongle so we are using the new one.
It's great waking up and listening to BBC Radio 4 Today programme & catching up with The Freak Zone on 6 Music.
Thanks for your very detailed guide to the Maroc Telecom 3g service, I didn't realise the speed was capped after a certain amount of use, or that we can now top-up online.
Enjoy the rest of your travels in this fascinating country
Mark & Gill currently in Boumalne Dades so close to the masts we can see their lights glowing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Addie

Have you had any success with the Faculty X antenna out there or did you just use it to wack that chicken to death! http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-119649-.html


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We just arrived and haven't progressed beyond Moulay Bousselham where we bought a Maroc Telecom dongle giving us a month unlimited for just MAD 250 (£19)
The signal strength is magnificent, often 100%, but the speed and bandwidth is diabolical. File transfer often dropping below 1kbps! Useable for text and some graphics. No use at all for straming audio (eg. BBC Radio) or Skype.
We have now bought an Inwi (aka Wana) dongle at MAD 300 (£22) and another MAD 300 for the PAYG for 2 months. This equates to £22 a month.
The signal strength is about 80% here and gives a speed of about 50kbps. So fine for up to audi streaming at low bandwidth and OK for Skype.
The local view is because Inwi is the new boy, their equipment is more up-to-date and the coverage more generalised.
The most important part for us as heavy users is that all the offerings here are UNLIMITED data!
I am not going to try Meditel unless both of the others die...
Patrick


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> We just arrived and haven't progressed beyond Moulay Bousselham where we bought a Maroc Telecom dongle giving us a month unlimited for just MAD 250 (£19)
> The signal strength is magnificent, often 100%, but the speed and bandwidth is diabolical. File transfer often dropping below 1kbps! Useable for text and some graphics. No use at all for straming audio (eg. BBC Radio) or Skype.
> We have now bought an Inwi (aka Wana) dongle at MAD 300 (£22) and another MAD 300 for the PAYG for 2 months. This equates to £22 a month.
> The signal strength is about 80% here and gives a speed of about 50kbps. So fine for up to audi streaming at low bandwidth and OK for Skype.
> ...


If you buy the Maroc Dongle from one of the main shops, it is 200 dh (£15), however the resellers have licence to mark it up so you could pay more as in your case.

If you stay in one place then of course you need to consider which provider gives you best coverage in an area. Personally we like to travel and see as much as possible and for that our Maroc dongle has been excellent, we have seen speeds in excess of 200kbps when downloading and have shared the connection between 4 devices. We use it while driving and along the routes between our destinations have had a great connection.

Wana (inwi) is the only provider that offers truely unlimited access, however they do not have the infrastructure so you may find that your Maroc dongle comes into its own should you venture further afield.

Do try and mount the antenna on your roof or put the sim an a device with an external antenna (we have a roof mounted 3G antenna), when we did this the difference was 25kbps became 175kbps and 5 bars of signal.



barryd said:


> Thanks Addie
> 
> Have you had any success with the Faculty X antenna out there or did you just use it to wack that chicken to death! http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-119649-.html


Incidentally Barry, we did use the antenna the other day and managed to pick up a signal but we've been so happy with our Maroc dongle, even shared between 4 computers, that it's rendered the Wifi redundant for now.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well it looks like Morroco is putting Europe to shame on the dongle front!

Its really good to know that your able to keep in touch there although god knows when I will make it there! Seems an impossible dream right now.

Cheers
BD


----------

